# Markel (MKL)



## asdes (Oct 25, 2012)

What do you think of Markel (MKL)? 

It is a financial holding company that markets and underwrites specialty insurance products. It then invests the float similar to Berkshire. It has been compared to Berkshire with a similar management mentality. Tom Gayner, the president and chief investment officer seems to be a capable man. The company has had its book value per share increase at a rate of 16% for the past 20 years. Its market cap. is around 5B with a P/B around 1.2. I was considering investing in that company instead of going the route of ETF's. It would be like having invested in Berkshire when it was a smaller company. What are you thoughts on the matter?


----------

